# Black Contact Paper as a background?



## daisygirl (Dec 23, 2007)

I am in the process of redoing my fish tank and have decided that I want a black background. I am thinking of using black contact paper, but I am wondering what it looks like!!! If anyone has already used the contact paper if you could post a picture it would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Daisygirl,
I would just try it and give it a shot with like a 1/4 or the tank so you don't waste all that paper. I have a black background myself but I just bought one of the plastic one's from my LFS pretty easy to put on if you don't like how the contact paper turns out I would suggest the plastic one from your local store. Good Luck! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Be a pain to get off, I'd stick it onto something else or paint the glass.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I use black garbage bags. Easy to put on easy to remove.


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

I too use garbage bags and I also use poster board :thumb:


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Be a pain to get off, I'd stick it onto something else or paint the glass.


Yeah, get something easily removable, like spray paint :lol:

Haha not trying to be mean, just kind of made me chuckle the way I read it (I know that's not what you meant )


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No actually I did. It's pretty easy to remove paint but that sticky contact paper stuff is a bear.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, I guess I didn't think of it like Spray Paint Vs. contact paper, eh, still sounded funny to my newbie self ha!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've actually used black construction paper when in a pinch. Not recommended for the splash/spill/overfill types though.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I just helped my friend set up a tank and it is for his Koi. He wanted to keep it an all Japan theme so he found this picture and we took it to the sign place that has done tons of work for me and my business and they printed it on a vinyl. I have to tell you I was skeptical but I have to say it looks awesome. I will have some real pics soon. He did a .75-1" granite chunks as a substrate and has we built a PVC cave that he siliconed slate rocks to and it blends in perfectly. Has a ceramic temple that looks similar to the one in the picture a ceramic bamboo bridge. Staying with the Japanese theme we made a stand and used bamboo flooring to cover it.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually did take one pic on my phone. It's from a blackberry storm so it sucks but you will get the idea. You cant really see the mountain because the water was still cloudy but it is very vivid.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks pretty cool Dark SSide


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

can you post another shoot without flash *dark SSide*?

I'm thinking to do the same and really want to see how it looks


----------

